

Apple kill third party SSD support in Yosemite - ValentineC
http://www.eoshd.com/2014/11/apple-kill-third-party-ssd-support-yosemite/

======
skue
Please don't upvote this article. It appears to be someone jumping to a wild
conclusion.

I, like the other commenters, installed Yosemite on a third party SSD and it
works great. If this were a common problem it would have affected many people
and we would have heard about it months ago, back when Yosemite was in beta.

Maybe there is an issue affecting some users, but if so then it is far more
likely a bug than some underhanded scheme. And given this blogger's problem
solving abilities ("There's a problem... Apple must be trying to harm me!"),
my bet is that it's simply a case of user error.

------
camhenlin
Does this only affect certain drives? I upgraded my mac mini with an
aftermarket SSD in it and it appears to work fine

~~~
mveety
Yeah same. My MBA has a third party ssd and it boots fine. I wonder what the
circumstances are exactly that causes this behaviour.

